# Where to mount a BOSS Controller?



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

I have gone over to the darkside buying a new 2014 Ram 2500HD.Just wondering how any of our Members here have mounted their Joystick controller or the handheld unit? I don't like using the Handheld loose would like to mount it. I prefer the Joystick so if anyone can help me out, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Handheld tuck it in seat 

Hate joysticks lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I hear ya hand held su c k 

I modified the window/door mount to hook on to the front of the center counsel, held in place using the seat-belt for the center section along with closing the lid on the bracket.

Kind of like muddy water....


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I took the handle off and used Velcro to attach the controller to the armrest just behind the window switches. I run the cord thru the door handle and have the harness end next to the parking brake.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*cool idea.*



jhenderson9196;1800117 said:


> I took the handle off and used Velcro to attach the controller to the armrest just behind the window switches. I run the cord thru the door handle and have the harness end next to the parking brake.


Nice idea. I assume you have the handheld unit and just mount the head part of the controller using velcro. Thanks will look into this idea when my truck gets here.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I have no idea why y'all stick use joysticks

Its 2014 not 1994. 

Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I use the window mount, for both the boss and the back blade. It's comfortable and out of the way, another vote for joysticks, cant stand handhelds.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

what I do.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ Exactly why I like the "joy"-stick mounted to the center counsel.

As seen on U-tube with the handheld your holding it the whole time and not once did you grab that coffee cup.


If you put it down it always ends up on the floor, or in the crack between the seats.
then it gets full of dirt etc etc...
Your always looking for it if it's not in your hand.


and then when you shift you sometimes hit the buttons on the controller...


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have to hold mine, it's Velcroed in place. It's also about 2/3 the size of a pack of cigarretts, not 1/2 a shoe box.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

When was the last time you saw a hand held controller in a loader,dozer,grader,or backhoe? I thought so.Real controls for serious work at hand.Now to get back to the OP's question,my real controller is mounted in my center console,just like all controls are in big iron.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*New 8' BOSS*

Thanks for the mounting ideas. I am putting the joystick on a pedestal mount I made up.I will post a pic as soon as I get the plow installed next week.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*thanks*

Having a new BOSS installed next week and am mounting the joystick on a pedestal mount I made up right in front of the centers console.The top plate is the same size as the bottom of the joystick and I put a HD piece of Velcro on it to also mount my spare hand held controller pad on just in case the joystick fails.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1803170 said:


> ^ Exactly why I like the "joy"-stick mounted to the center counsel.
> 
> As seen on U-tube with the handheld your holding it the whole time and not once did you grab that coffee cup.
> 
> ...


You hold the coffee in the left hand and turn the wheel with one fingerThumbs Up


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

peterk800xc;1799984 said:


> I have gone over to the darkside buying a new 2014 Ram 2500HD.Just wondering how any of our Members here have mounted their Joystick controller or the handheld unit? I don't like using the Handheld loose would like to mount it. I prefer the Joystick so if anyone can help me out, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


Here are a couple of pics of my snowdogg controller. I know you have a boss controller but maybe this will give you an idea. I went to CPW and bought the pedal stool stand for the Meyer or western pistol controller and just simply screwed in the bracket from snowdogg and velcroed it in place. I don't like my controller flying around the cab


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

There is a nob I can losing to angle the controller up or down Maybe this is where your boss controller brace ( holder ) can be.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

Also the bottom of the pedestal I unscrewed one of my bolts to my seat frame and I had to make the opening slide whole a little bigger


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Call me weird but I hold the hand held in my right hand while also holding the shifter. Steer with left hand. More efficient for me.


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Robinson_Cnst;1843462 said:


> Call me weird but I hold the hand held in my right hand while also holding the shifter. Steer with left hand. More efficient for me.


Not weird, I do the same thing with my fisher fishstik controller, steer with my left, shift and control with my right


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

ditto I find that the easiest.... can shift truck while moving plow...... thought that was the purpose of a hand held... lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Easier if you hold the hand held in right hand and shift left hand


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

grandview;1844014 said:


> Easier if you hold the hand held in right hand and shift left hand


Now that's weird, is your shifter on the left of the steering wheel? Lol, that's seems pretty uncomfortable to shift with your left hand, shifting and controlling the plow with your right and steering with ur left, that's the way to go with a hand held control


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jstevens66;1844050 said:


> Now that's weird, is your shifter on the left of the steering wheel? Lol, that's seems pretty uncomfortable to shift with your left hand, shifting and controlling the plow with your right and steering with ur left, that's the way to go with a hand held control


Check post number 8 and watch my video


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

WHen I had a joystick controller, which I loved, I laminated a buch of ply up and used a holesaw to cut out a can sized piece out of. I used extra long screws to mount the joystick to the plug I cut out and set it in the cupholder for easy right hand operation while my arm was on the arm rest. That was in a chevy but may work in a dodge.


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

grandview;1844069 said:


> Check post number 8 and watch my video


I stand corrected, good video grandview, however that couldn't work for me, my shifter is on the floor, my last truck, I probably would of done it like that with the column shifter. Good job man!!


----------



## davedogwood (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's how I have my boss handheld mounted. I know its not a column shift but it works great if anyone is using a floor shifter. I had one mounted the same way on my old 4 speed shifter. I did have to fab. the whole mount though, so it does take a little work.


----------

